# New chuck recommendations



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2018)

I’m in the market for a new chuck for my Delta Midi. Don’t want to break the bank, nothing more than $160 or so. I do mostly face plate stuff but want to branch out. Bowls and candle holders mostly. I’ve been looking at a few at Woodcraft. Nova, and another one I don’t know much about, Record Power. Any body have a favorite?


----------



## Tony (Mar 29, 2018)

Nova has been a real good brand for me. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2018)

I love the Hurricane chucks...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ll second Doc’s recommendation of Hurricane. A good chuck for the money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smitty (Mar 29, 2018)

I've got 2 Nova G3 chucks. Very reasonably priced, and they work fine. Woodcraft sometimes has them on sale for around $85.00 for the "insert type". You will need the Nova 1"-8 insert (around $20.00).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2018)

I've got a couple Nova G3's and the PSI one. I prefer the Nova, shop around, you can ocassionally get a deal on the one that's already threaded for 1x8 (I think that's what those Delta's take) with several sets of jaws.

Holy Moly, I just looked at Amazon and you can get a G3 threaded 1x8 for 99.00 plus free shipping if you have prime....

www.amazon.com/NOVA-48232-Reversible-Turning-Chuck/dp/B0074HJ1V6?SubscriptionId=AKIAJ2F6RDUSIYCWQMFQ&tag=desktop-shop-chn-b2b-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0074HJ1V6

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2018)

Just tried to order the Nova G3, sold out!


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Mar 29, 2018)

If you already have jaws for the Nova chucks then I would recommend the Supernova2, you can buy it as the chuck only (includes handle but no jaws) for around $105. Its a great jaw to have in the event you decide to get a bigger lathe down the road. Nova chuck inserts usually go for about $16.99, that is the only thing you would have to buy again if you ever get a bigger lathe. And it works great on midi lathes too (I take mine with me when I turn on the midi lathes at the Vet's Garage).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tomwilson74 (Mar 29, 2018)

Tried amazon again. Found it at another place from amazon for $114. Deliverey on April 5!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike Mills (Mar 29, 2018)

I think you will like the G3. I have four and use them more than the SN2's.
The G3 will handle anything your lathe can throw at it.
Although it will accept all jaws Nova suggest that you do not use the largest (100 mm and up).
They have a great selection of jaws but they can be a bit confusing. ie there is only one (1) mm difference in the 2" (51 mm) bowl jaws and the 45 mm spigot jaws.
You may want to bookmark this chart for when you consider purchasing additional jaws.
https://www.teknatool.com/wp-conten...andard-Jaws-Min-Max-Ranges-Jaw-Table-inch.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 15, 2018)

I've seen a G3 "anniversary edition" on sale for $159...it comes with a case and 3 sets of jaws. Including the 4".

Think I'll get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 16, 2018)

I looked it up and it looks like a good assortment of jaws. The ones (4 sellers) that came up from me were all 139.99. They all listed free shipping.


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 16, 2018)

I would check online boards; picked up an used Stronghold and VM100; sold 3 SuperNovas and almost broke even.Found out that I do not need that many jaw sets (and chucks). I know that is blasphemy, but believe me I am not hurting.


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

AgainstThe Grain said:


> I would check online boards; picked up an used Stronghold and VM100; sold 3 SuperNovas and almost broke even.Found out that I do not need that many jaw sets (and chucks). I know that is blasphemy, but believe me I am not hurting.



Deal worked out for me!!!!!


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 16, 2018)

The main "problem" with Nova chucks is that they tighten counter clockwise & every other woodturning chuck manufacturer on our planet tightens clockwise. This will cause problems if you own multiple manufacturer made chucks.
When you think you're retightening the chuck you turn it the wrong way & your piece falls out onto the lathe bed denting your project.
It's really a PITA... I've gotten rid of all my Nova chucks.

They are really good chucks otherwise


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> The main "problem" with Nova chucks is that they tighten counter clockwise & every other woodturning chuck manufacturer on our planet tightens clockwise. This will cause problems if you own multiple manufacturer made chucks.
> When you think you're retightening the chuck you turn it the wrong way & your piece falls out onto the lathe bed denting your project.
> It's really a PITA... I've gotten rid of all my Nova chucks.
> 
> They are really good chucks otherwise



Well Lee, I'll give you 3 guesses where the Nova chucks George sold ended up at......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AgainstThe Grain (Apr 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> Well Lee, I'll give you 3 guesses where the Nova chucks George sold ended up at......



That never bothered me ... now I have 3 different manufacturers (SuperNova, Oneway Stronghold and Vicmarc VM100); not to mention specialty items (screw chucks, faceplates, vacuum). They are mounted on the wall for all to see (including the missus without a complaint). That is the bonus with having a wife with a more expensive hobby (horses). LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Apr 17, 2018)

I also have the Vicmarc VM100 ive had it almost 20 years and it has the lever bars, its been a great chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Apr 19, 2018)

I saw this one on Rockler today, I was thinking about buying it for my Delta Midi Lathe as well to try and learn to turn some small bowls as a break from other projects.

Is this a decent price/kit?

http://www.rockler.com/nova-30th-an...irxion&utm_medium=digflyer&utm_campaign=RTH69


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 19, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> The main "problem" with Nova chucks is that they tighten counter clockwise & every other woodturning chuck manufacturer on our planet tightens clockwise.
> They are really good chucks otherwise



Yep, if it is a Nova chuck forget the "righty tighty" theirs are "righty recess". Of course you are still tightening even if using a recess rather than a tenon.

Jason, that looks like a good assortment of jaws to me. It is what I would choose; sometimes their "sets" seems to be made to get rid of jaws that may not sell but not the case here. I have seven Nova chucks.

Rockler is a good price but there are five others sellers on line for $20 less and free shipping.
I didn't go back and see if the other sellers are all direct threaded like the Rockler. If not and you have to buy an insert then the price is the same.


----------

